# I missed elk hunt!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I was headed home a couple of weeks before leaving to Utah for the Southwest Desert region hunt for elk. My dad and a friend friend from Kentucky had permits. I got home and didn't feel well. As it turns out I had had a stroke. We went to the emergency room. Dad and friend turned back in their tags and we will have to do this again next year. I made a little video up for the doctors and nurses and staff thanking them for helping me out. Really hated missing the hunt, but happy to still be here!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

That tugs on the heart strings just a bit. I’m glad everything is working out for you. 
Here’s to next season.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Whoa. Glad you were able to get that taken care of.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy cow! Glad you're OK!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, glad you're OK.


----------

